# carvers mallet



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all some advice would be most welcome I would like to make a carvers mallet I am not sure of the best type of wood to use. regards carl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

carl.p said:


> Hi all some advice would be most welcome I would like to make a carvers mallet I am not sure of the best type of wood to use. regards carl


beech, rock maple, elm, hickory, purple heart, walnut.......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

carl.p said:


> Hi all some advice would be most welcome I would like to make a carvers mallet I am not sure of the best type of wood to use. regards carl


Iron woods will give you a heavier tougher mallet head..

Acacia estrophiolata, Southern ironwood
Androstachys johnsonii, Lebombo ironwood
Carpinus caroliniana, American hornbeam
Caesalpinia ferrea, Brazilian ironwood
Casuarina equisetifolia, Beach ironwood from Australia
Casuarinaceae (she-oaks) in general
Chionanthus foveolatus, Pock ironwood from South Africa
Choricarpia subargentea, Giant ironwood
Copaifera spp., Diesel Tree, Kerosene Tree, Kupa'y, Cabismo, or Copaúva
Diospyros blancoi, Mabolo, Velvet Apple, or Kamagong native to the Philippines
Erythrophleum chlorostachys, Cooktown ironwood from Australia.
Eusideroxylon zwageri, Borneo ironwood
Guaiacum officinale, Lignum vitae
Guaiacum sanctum, Holywood
Holodiscus discolor, Ocean Spray or Creambrush
Hopea odorata, White thingan, Ceylon or Malabar ironwood
Krugiodendron ferreum, Black Ironwood
Lophira alata, Red ironwood
Lyonothamnus floribundus, Lyon tree
Mesua ferrea, Rose chestnut or Ceylon ironwood or Nahar
Nestegis apetala, Coastal maire, Broad-leaved maire or Ironwood
Olea spp., Various olive trees
Olneya tesota, Desert ironwood
Ostrya knowltonii, Knowlton's hophornbeam
Ostrya virginiana, Hophornbeam
Parrotia persica, Persian ironwood
Pemphis acidula, Maldivian ironwood
Tabebuia serratifolia, Ipê, "Brazilian Walnut", Lapacho, Yellow poui
Vepris lanceolata, The White ironwood tree of South Africa
Xanthostemon verdugonianus, Philippine Ironwood or Mangkono, endemic to the Phili

a wooden boweling pin is some kind of serious mallet....
youtube is ate up with how to's...

BTW.. fishing has been outstanding the last several days...


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

*Crown green bowls*



carl.p said:


> Hi all some advice would be most welcome I would like to make a carvers mallet I am not sure of the best type of wood to use. regards carl


I don't know if they do crown green bowling in SA but old fashioned bowling balls are often lignum vitae. If you can find a set in a charity shop/thrift shop you can turn a great mallet out of one.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*carvers mallet.*



Stick486 said:


> Iron woods will give you a heavier tougher mallet head..
> 
> Acacia estrophiolata, Southern ironwood
> Androstachys johnsonii, Lebombo ironwood
> ...


thanks Stick been to busy making hives and frames for up coming spring bee season but will try some fishing end August. carl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> BTW.. fishing has been outstanding the last several days...


Are you getting some thaw come down?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Are you getting some thaw come down?


depends on what elevation yur at...


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Carl - I have one made of Beech, but I think a heavier wood would be better. By the way, a carver's mallet is usually round with the handle in line, as in this pic.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Wildwood said:


> Hi Carl - I have one made of Beech, but I think a heavier wood would be better. By the way, a carver's mallet is usually round with the handle in line, as in this pic.


Yep, that is quite true. The ones with square, or rectangular, heads are carpenter mallets. Personally, I much prefer the carving mallets, much easier and faster to make, and can use in place of carpenter mallet

Back when I still had my wood lathe I made a dozen or more carving mallets. Used whatever wood I had on hand - pine, dogwood, holly, hickory, I think some oak, and I don't know what all. Turned them various sizes, from a small, quite light weight from pine (great for more delicate cuts, with the light weight you can whack it, and not much cut at once), to a long, large, heavy, one made from dogwood - you can really get a large cut when you whack a chisel with that one. Then I discovered those were all I liked to make on a lathe, so later got rid of the lathe, and still use the same mallets. I'd recommend making a lot, various sizes, whatever wood you have on hand, or can get free.

Oh yes, there are actually plans out there for turning mallets, and they are totally not necessary. Just turn the handle portion until it feels comfortable, then the head. Tip - cut the large end flat, that way you can stand it on end, so it won't roll off your bench.


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

Burl makes a nice mallet head, turned or sawed.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I was told American Dogwood is a great choice due to its intertwined grain stucture. For that reason I also thick Bowdark (Beaux D'Arc, Hedge Apple, Osage Orange, etc.) would be a good choice too.


----------

